
Show HN: Remote jobs from leading companies (e.g., Twitter, Shopify, etc.) - theknight
https://www.prospercircle.org
======
jeremiahlee
Nice. Currently, almost all of the jobs are US-only, even though they are
remote. It'd be great to be able to filter for EU-friendly listing.

